# عالم الفن > منتدى الأغاني > قسم أغاني ال Djz & Remixes >  آخر نيسان

## أميرة قوس النصر



----------


## طوق الياسمين

من ما قرأت لكِ >> مع موسيقى "دقات قلب"




> وتنهار قيم الفضيلة وتبدو كـ طفل صغير لا يحب الا البكاء
> تتمنى لو نمتلك بساط القدر السحري
> كي نسافر الى الحد الفاصل بين دموع العشاق واحلامهم
> نتمنى لو تستوي انسانيتنا مع رغبتنا الى الموت


من مذكراتي انا >>

هل ابدوو كذلك ام انني اردت ان ابدوو كذلك
هل يحق لي ان اعود الى حيث كنت
وان ابتعد عنه قدر الامكان عن انفاسي لأختنق لوحدي دون اي اتكئ على مرفقيه
ان وجدتِ حلً لذلك فلا تترددي بـ أخباري به
فـ انا حقا احتاج للمساعدة

بكيت حقا وهل بكي الجميع معي لا اعتقد  :Icon13:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:SnipeR (27):  :SnipeR (27):  :SnipeR (27):  :SnipeR (27):  :SnipeR (27):  :SnipeR (27):  :SnipeR (27):

----------

